# Too cool!



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In searching for a crab ID I came across these!
The King of Triops T Cancriformis Grows 4 5 Inches | eBay
How cool! Has anyone ever tried these guys out?


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Never seen them, but really cool crab! Let us know if you successfully grow some!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I believe what we have here is what you call a "coincidence". Yesterday I ordered a...well here look at it and you will see why I
thought the word coincidence is fitting. Not that it's one of those...but from the same guy. I've had bad luck on the internet with
Daphnia/moina/scuds due to excess heat which kills them in transit. This site sells the eggs AND is one state over from me. If not 
for the cost of the gas I could do a weekend trip there.
This is what I just ordered from him...yesterday...
New Microfauna Mix Daphnia Monia Rotifers | eBay
Let me know how those critters work out...have you found out what the life span is ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That counts as coincedence!I saw the other stuff he sold and thought of you! I haven't ordered any yet ,but that is probly my best attempt at being patient!I will have an extra fluval spec 5 in Sept. so I probly will order the egg sand mix and give them a try.They're trilobites(of which I fossils of ) to me.220 million years old!How can anyone(with extra tanks) resist.


----------



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

Funny thing is I have a tank set up and I'm waiting to pour in some of this:
New Primordial Mix Fairyshrimp Triops Clamshrimp | eBay

It arrived real quick with great instructions! I'll let you know how it goes! I'm doing a small tank and only pouring in part of the bag as my 10's are all taken up. This way if anything happens I just set up another and away we go!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Pretty awesome I think. Let me know how it goes!


----------

